# FAQ on MMA *CHECK THIS OUT*



## J-kid (Jun 1, 2003)

Found this link, thought i would share it with you guys.
http://www.mmafighting.com/mma/faq.html


----------



## Elfan (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks, that wasn't what I expected but it was a good read.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 8, 2003)

What's funny is the part in the FAQ about the WWE wrestlers who tried to compete in the UFC.


----------

